# My model T



## DroppedP51 (Oct 28, 2009)

bit of a hybrid ,but all ford runnin gear


----------



## sctstoys72 (Oct 28, 2009)

i'm not a ford man,but old school is awesome everybody seems to be rat rodding.


----------



## t613 (Nov 2, 2009)

VERY cool!!! Love the flatheads! The original V-8.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 2, 2009)

sweet, with a flat head to boot!


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Very Nice! We need more pics though.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 2, 2009)

Love the old flatties, would look nice with an early Paxton. I'm a Mopar guy so I'd have to put an early hemi in it, Joe.


----------

